

Electric bike that folds into a shoulder bag - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/03/video-electric-folding-yikebike-looks-slightly-ridiculous-tota/

======
khafra
Looks like someone figured out where the Segway went wrong, and fixed almost
everything about it (the remaining flaw being the astronomical price; it'd be
cool if this makes it to market and drops by 80% within the first year).

~~~
aarongough
I was thinking the same thing. Seeing as the whole thing looks pretty simple I
could even see knock-offs hitting the market soon if they don't drop the
price...

------
RobKohr
I love at the end where he puts it in his bag and tries to act like he isn't
carrying a lead weight on one arm.

The problem is, you still look pretty dorky/smug riding one, and it looks
hella dangerous.

If you want something like this, just get an electric skateboard:
<http://www.exkate.com/>

It is probably safer, and you might look sorta cool.

~~~
blasdel
You'd still less smug than if you were standing on a segway -- at least you
_ride_ this thing.

------
utku_karatas2
Seems to be the most dangerous thing to drive without a helmet. Hands are at
the worst position to protect your head in case of an accident your face is
guaranteed to smash into somewhere till your arms reach to cover your head.

------
hussong
I'm sure we'll see those on the Caltrain soon. People there regularly have
some of the most sophisticated and expensive folding bikes I've ever seen.

------
puredemo
I disapprove of the smelly green lines that will constantly be emanating from
riders of this new device.

(see video)

------
rgrieselhuber
Looks fun. I wonder about the handle bars being too low, forcing one to slouch
in order to use them.

------
spectre
I reckon Wired's name for it is the best "Cute Electric Penny-Farthing".

------
chaosmachine
The range is only 9k :(

For comparison, a Segway can do about 40k.

------
envitar
Nice! have a look at this one too, please: www.gocycle.com

